# Asnu injectors



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Most GT-R are running the Asnu's these days and with good reason. Iain was onto a good thing  a good quality injector helps with emissions, smooth running, idle, fuel economy.

Last week i popped in to see Asnu who are round the corner in Hertfordshire, to see what's new and also to collect a customers set as he was very specific what he wanted and tested first.

This is Phil on the right (owner) and Simon (technical director, ex Bosch motorsport)












8 & new 14 hole Asnu 1050's




























































Here is a certain sports car injector beginning with Mc. Simon was head of engineering the whole fuel train on this car when he was with Bosch.










Great bunch of guys and good to have a British injector


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Agreed, better to buy ASNU and support our economy at same time as purchasing great injector


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

before the asnu came aaround what was being used as the preferred injector and what are the pro's and con's between the 2?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

In GTR circles I believe it was Injector Dynamics (ID) or Bosch.

Would also be interested in pros/cons. I heard ANSU have a better spray pattern?

Although if they're all much the same I agree with Anders and best to support a uk company :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Better atomisation of fuel, cleaner rear end of car. From what I've read they all start life as Bosch injectors and then tip of injector is tweaked differently by ASNU / ID.

Anders


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

bhp said:


> before the asnu came around what was being used as the preferred injector and what are the pro's and con's between the 2?


As Ben said above, Iain has been using Asnu for a while, so most ecutek stage 4 cars would be on asnus, non litchfield alternatives are injector dynamics and straight bosch. Asnu are modified Bosch anyway.

Better spray attern makes for better atomisation of furl and therefore more complete burn. Potentially more stable spray at lower outputs meaning better idle control.

No downside really.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm very impressed that Ben bothered to point out that Iain was the first in the GT-R community to adopt these.
See, it is possible for one tuner to mention another without blatant or snide bashing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have to say, I thought that too.


----------



## paulock (Dec 1, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I have to say, I thought that too.


+1 agree

In the same respect, did one tuner not endorse larger MAF intake pipes and the other
carbon mini canisters a while back? :chuckle::chuckle:

lets face it all tuners are moving forward, the better way of tune hopefully prevails, all good for all the owners imo.

:squintdan


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

define atomization and tell me how these make it better... and show me the proof of that.

I'm glad you guys are seeing good results. but still unclear on the facts. other injectors can be tuned to have the same results.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mindless, if you go to sema, go speak to asnu and you'll get the answers you seek. The md is a good guy.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they don't know they haven't provided anything. I see nothing but advertising with pictures and no facts or tests.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

its like that movie idiocracy ... brawndo its got electrolytes. its what plants crave.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mindlessoath said:


> they don't know they haven't provided anything. I see nothing but advertising with pictures and no facts or tests.


The test is tuners here are using them and getting a lot less black soot on full throttle. I'm pretty sure my fuel economy has improved since Iain switched me over to them although that also coincided with switching over to his EcuTek maps from Cobb.

Nobody needs to convince you, they just need to be happy with the results.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

so can we all drop the atomization thing cause there is no data to back that up.!?


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

mindlessoath, just out of interest what injectors are you running on your GTR?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

all I can say is without a doubt that no one can see atomization. those pictures only show a different spray pattern. you cannot deduce atomization from a picture.

all that I'm saying.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Grimson said:


> mindlessoath, just out of interest what injectors are you running on your GTR?


Or should we ask does he own a GTR?

There are a few American shops running tests in the coming weeks, matter of time before they find out what Litchfield, SVM and GTC already have...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

why would you need to change subject and start with asking personal questions? I asked a very valid question don't resort to this cause you can't explain it. I didn't say anything bad about the injectors here.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

As said before, speak with Asnu themselves, If it is a claim they make then I am sure they can prove it.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they can't prove it. already checked with them.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

So why on earth are you then asking the end users of the product? When you quite clearly know the answer?

Trolling at its best.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

because of the massive use of the word in this thread. don't use that word if you don't have the facts about it.

the picture clearly shows nothing but a different spray pattern but not atomization.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Well if it is a claim made by Asnu, then their customers are rightly going to think that aren't they? 

No one has stated that the picture, or video for that matter, depicts atomisation.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

then they are falsely advertising.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe it should be "better direction of atomised fuel" as depicted in the images, rather than "better atomisation".

I imagine that fuel droplet diameter measurement is pretty tricky?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It'sy fault, perhaps I remembered it wrong. Apologies.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry for the old thread bump.

TMS Motorsport can supply ASNU injectors if people are looking for them


----------

